# Tractor pic



## 45 SC (Dec 20, 2004)

Here is a pic of my 45 SC. It belonged to my grandpa he bought it new in 45. He also had a 53 DC, 411 LP and a 2090. I am finally getting around to restoring the sc. Just started gathering parts, It is going to be a lot of work but it will be worth it when it is done.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome 45sc:friends: Its nice to keep them in the family. My Grandpa had a Farmall H sure wish i could have gotten it to keep it in the family. Instead all i got was his Snapper RER But I'm happy with it:winky: Looks like the sheet metal is in good shape hows the motor and trans? if they are good it looks like it would be a peace of cake to bring it back.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v163/jodyand/45scCustom.jpg">


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

45 SC
From what I have noticed it looks like a really straight tractor. Hope the inside is as good as the outside, if it is it should be a fun one to restore. Good luck with it and you need any questions answered just ask.
caseman-d


----------



## 45 SC (Dec 20, 2004)

I have the tractor torn down since that picture was taken. Needs new rings and has some stuck valves. I have located a used head for valve parts and have some bent pushrods which I have also located. The trans is in good shape. I think I have tracked down all the parts The missing rim was rusted out by calcium. I am going to need it is just a matter of time and money.


----------

